# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  does "paka" always mean "bye"?

## william

i hear it in alot of contexts. 
also, does "budit" always mean "to wake" ? 
one more for your trouble. what does "sig-da" mean? 
thanks. I am learning russian one word at a time.

----------


## Оля

> i hear it in alot of contexts. 
> also, does "budit" always mean "to wake" ? 
> one more for your trouble. what does "sig-da" mean? 
> thanks. I am learning russian one word at a time.

 Paka (пока) means "bye" not always. It can mean "while", "until", "so far", "meanwhile", "as now", etc, depending on context. 
Budit (буд*и*т) means he/she/it wakes up
There is another word that sounds equal, but the spelling is буд*е*т (budet) and it means "will be". 
There is no "sig-da", but I think you mean vsegda ("always").

----------


## Grogs

> Paka (пока) means "bye" not always. It can mean "while", "until", "so far", "meanwhile", "as now", etc, depending on context.

 Isn't 'пока'  considered to be a bit rude?  Or at least too informal unless you know the person well?

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Оля  Paka (пока) means "bye" not always. It can mean "while", "until", "so far", "meanwhile", "as now", etc, depending on context.   Isn't 'пока'  considered to be a bit rude?  Or at least too informal unless you know the person well?

 a bit too informal - yes.
Not so rude though. But you can't say poka to your boss. It's a fairwell for your friends, people of the same age with yours or younger than you, for your realrives and such.

----------


## Оля

> Not so rude though.

 Not rude at all, I'd say. Just informal.

----------


## TATY

> i hear it in alot of contexts. 
> also, does "budit" always mean "to wake" ? 
> one more for your trouble. what does "sig-da" mean? 
> thanks. I am learning russian one word at a time.

 
You should learn how to spell them as well.

----------


## chaika

До свидания  dasvidánya means "Good-bye".
Пока paká means "Bye". Nothing rude about it, probably said more than До свидания.

----------


## TATY

> До свидания  dasvidánya means "Good-bye".
> Пока paká means "Bye". Nothing rude about it, probably said more than До свидания.

 It's more informal, and if you use something informal in a formal context it's considered rude.

----------


## Rtyom

It can be rude when you want to get rid of somebody...

----------


## Leof

> It can be rude when you want to get rid of somebody...

 I meant this too. 
And not only this. 
Если незнакомому человеку сказать "пока", это можно назвать фамильярностью и не редко грубостью.

----------


## Leushka

> It can be rude when you want to get rid of somebody...

 So, both пока and привет can be used as a rude _bye_? What would be the best "rude" bye in an e-mail - without wanting to say прощай...

----------


## Rtyom

"Привет" and "пока" are rude when you mean you are being rude. There's no prejudice in using them when you know people very well and they're aprroximately of your age.  In all toher cases, more formal style is preferable. 
"Прощай" is way too high flown... To me, this kind of farewll means that I'm no longer supposed to hear from that person who says it. You'd better make use of more everyday phrases like "до свидания" (this one is accepted by anyone, anywhere, and anytime).

----------


## Grogs

> It can be rude when you want to get rid of somebody...

 Yes, that's it.  I got the idea it was rude from one of the conversations in the Princeton Russian course, and that was exactly the context.  It was in the very first lecture of the course, so it wasn't explained very well. 
Спасибо всем.

----------


## Leushka

> "Привет" and "пока" are rude when you mean you are being rude. There's no prejudice in using them when you know people very well and they're aprroximately of your age.  In all toher cases, more formal style is preferable. 
> "Прощай" is way too high flown... To me, this kind of farewll means that I'm no longer supposed to hear from that person who says it. You'd better make use of more everyday phrases like "до свидания" (this one is accepted by anyone, anywhere, and anytime).

 Well, sometimes you _want_ to be rude. And sometimes, you don't want to hear that person again...   ::

----------


## chaika

Не знаю, я б сказал, что пшолты is what you would say to be rude. Is that пшлаты to a female?! New initial consonant cluster! 
(I hope you have seen the movie Кукушка)

----------


## Оля

> Is that пшлаты to a female?!

 Yes.
But what does пшолты or пшлаты have to do with "hi" and "bye"?.. I'd say it rather means "leave me alone" (at least in the "Кукушка" context).

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  It can be rude when you want to get rid of somebody...   So, both пока and привет can be used as a rude _bye_? What would be the best "rude" bye in an e-mail - without wanting to say прощай...

 Бывай! 
in the speech it can be also sarcastic - "Ага, бывай..." or "Ну, бывай..."
It is a common fairwell in some circles (teenagers, gangs, punks), some people use it daily and are friendly enough when say it. But usually it sounds without ceremony and harsh and easily can be taken as your wish to be rude. And it is almost "Прощай", but still a little different.

----------


## Leushka

> Бывай! 
> in the speech it can be also sarcastic - "Ага, бывай..." or "Ну, бывай..."
> It is a common fairwell in some circles (teenagers, gangs, punks), some people use it daily and are friendly enough when say it. But usually it sounds without ceremony and harsh and easily can be taken as your wish to be rude. And it is almost "Прощай", but still a little different.

 Thanks. 
And yes, Кукушка is a great movie. But at the time I only knew one of the three languages.

----------


## Rtyom

This reminds to me one more common farewell "давай"/"ну, давай".

----------


## Leof

I thought about it, ut for me it is not that rude.

----------


## Rtyom

No, it's not rude, just one more way to put it colloquial... And just for Leushka to keep in mind...

----------


## Leof

> No, it's not rude, just one more way to put it colloquial... And just for Leushka to keep in mind...

 It was the purpose to propose the rude one.

----------

